# Dash motorsports 2 lam 17 ohm armature



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Dash Motorsports 2 lam 17 ohm Armature*

GREAT NEWS FROM DAN,
2 lam Armatures are here... 








They will be available from
Tom Stump
Jaghobbies.com
SlotsnStuff.com​


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: YES!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SuWEET ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Big or little question... How much will they be going for????


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Dash-motorsports 2 lam armature


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

done:thumbsup:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Prepaid order list...*



slotking said:


> done:thumbsup:


YES WE RECEIVED YOUR PREPAID ORDER...

Did you see the picture of the Armature..? 
I got it from your utube video you made.. Great Video's...


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Looks like the arm is a hit in Colorado!


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> Looks like the arm is a hit in Colorado!


Yes.. Our Friends at The Front Range HO club (Colorado) recently approved the use of both the DASH Motorsports chassis and the armature(s). The DASH 3-lam armature is approved to compete in Classes that allow the Auto World 3-lam arm, while the 2-lam DASH arm is approved for all other Classes.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

:wave:andrew..chassis arrived today..all ready for their new bodies
dave


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I got it from your utube video you made


cool
glad folks do look at them!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

:woohoo:COOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!! A new 2 lam arm. :woohoo::woohoo:

Very exciting. Can't wait till they're available.

Tom


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

swamibob said:


> :woohoo:COOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!! A new 2 lam arm. :woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Very exciting. Can't wait till they're available.
> 
> Tom



2 lam Armatures are here... 








They will be available from
Tom Stump
Jaghobbies.com
SlotsnStuff.com​


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*More good news*

2 lam Armatures are here


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

another big YIPPIE.

I need these too slow 'em down a tad. My eyes can't keep up. :roll:OTFLMAO


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*2lam Arm*









THEY'RE HERE​


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cool
the other cool thing is that my vrp comm truer will still work


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

NEW Test Data coming in on the DASH 2 Lam. Here is a report posted by RichD today, on several other Forums...
"by RichD » September 4th, 2014, 8:10 pm
I got my 2 lamination armatures today. Here are some preliminary results, I plan on doing two or three more arms tomorrow. I used one of my Dash 3 lamination armature IROC cars for the lap times. So far no problem with loose winds. I run at 18.5 volts. The weights were without the spacers, the Dash arms are lighter than Aurora arms, they seem to be running a little hot. I will have to check for up and down clearance."


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Also, I forgot to post this other report yesterday by Slotbubba, again it was posted on another forum(where Danny Tantrum Commented to the thread)

DASH 2 lam Arm -First test report.... (from Slotbubba)
"I only got 3 from the first order, but have more coming from a 2nd vendor. So, each one Ohmed very even across the 3 poles, but not a huge surprise each motor was different. One was 16.6, next was 16.9, and the last was 17.4. In a way this could be good to help tune a car for a given set of magnets for those of us that get too serious at times.

The comms are pretty darn flat, and it took only a few turns with a com tool/sandpaper disk set up to have a super nice surface to start running with. Ran in a Aurora Tjet chassis, with Dash magnets and Wizzard brushes.
Used a 0-20V adjustable power supply and did gradual voltage changes.

Each one was SUPER smooth across the voltage range, after letting each one run for a while at 6V to do a little bit of brush break in.

Generally pretty happy with them, until I looked at the two I had been spinning up in a test chassis. Here is a photo of one that has been run for just a few minutes (on the left) versus one that has not been run.

Look carefully on the left, you'll see that the outer part of the windings have shifted outward and are loose. Especially the pole that is near 2 O'clock. Maybe a minor thing, but something to really keep an eye on! Both arms that I ran came out looking about the same.

So…keep you eyes on them as you test, and report what you see if anything. "


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralph,
If you're going to play 'cub reporter', at least reference the other posts in the SCI thread that talked about what racers have done to secure the windings on their amatures, from inlines to pancakes, since like the effing dawn of time. People will see this and some will assume that loose windings are something that only happens to Dash arms.

Thank you.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

All well and good on both sides. My take? Let me get mine and come to my own conclusions. I think we have a WONDERFUL product here...thank goodness and Dan that someone has put out the effort to come up with a very viable solution to the supply problem we have today of good, dependable 2 or 3 lam T-Jet/Dash replacement arms and chassis.

I have heard one in our group (one of 15) say that they could not get the Dash 3-lam chassis to run good while 14 of us could get it to run fantastic so I think it is up to the individual to do their own testing and tuning.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Okie Dokie Danny, sorry I'm late, I had to quickly depart after that last post.
Now I can either copy and paste several replies to that thread, or just sum it all up by saying Loose windings sometimes happen. ...starting with the original Aurora when the motors were souped up, down to almost every other pancake arm that comes from Auto World !
In the replies mentioned, I even posted about securing ALL the pancake arms I now get from all sources, and I merely apply a tiny drop(or swash) of CA/Super Glue over the windings of New Arms. And back in the 60's, my Dad showed me how to do it using Shellac, and today, tuners use everything from clear nail polish to clear resin.
But to be truthful, not all pancake arm windings are/get loose, as I've run a few dozen of the original Aurora Tuff Ones, Wild Ones, and AFX Mean Green 6 ohm arms at very high RPM, and none ever threw a winding that I can recall. But I have had 7 out of 9 AW Pancake Arms throw their windings just this year alone, and one 4 gear was so lose when it threw the winding, it actually snagged and broke one of the wires, and that killed that pole of the arm ! And it really pissed me off, coz it was a Brand NEW AW 4 Gear Chassis I just got from Buds HO !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Okie Dokie Danny


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

being racing high end arms down to stock arm for years.
the high end arms normally have a epoxy coating.

on stock arms, they pretty much all shift
I have never glued any of them and they last a looong time!

I mean both inline and pancake.


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been racing and selling T-jets/parts since 1963, and never seen a unglued stock t-jet arm until 10-15 years ago, bought some at a show and all of them were duds. 
It's good to know that the winding are not glued, this way people can check them before hand.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Listen to Jim*

***** From the book of Srigs 

1. Not all arms were/are wound the same.

2. There was a period of time (AFX years) when the winds would really walk out.

3. The tendency is aggravated by guys who get off on prolonged over revving an electric motor with no load.

4. Many modern AW arms exhibit the bundle walking tendency.

5. Nail polish is a complete NONO because it is usually lacquer based and can kill or weaken the factory insulation.

6. Epoxy is the ticket for securing winds in an arm intended for hot rodding ... or stabilizing loose winds after the fact on a good armature you'd like to save.


******

To date: 

No wind shifting on Dash arms here, or reports elsewhere.

Jimmy Olsen


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> ******
> 
> To date:
> 
> ...


lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*More Testing*

Here are some more test results. Still no loose wires. The lap times are all for armatures in the same car, which is a T-Dash in SS trim. I did a quick check on the balance of several armatures, they range from good to just about perfect. I have an RT-HO magnetic balancer. By eye all of the armatures appear to be concentric with flat commutators. Unlike Aurora or JL/AW commutators they do not need to be polished.
If you already have some decent Aurora armatures the Dash 2 lamination armatures are not likely to make them obsolete. If your armatures are from late production Aurora chassis the Dash armatures are more likely to be better.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Rich Dumas said:


> Here are some more test results. Still no loose wires. The lap times are all for armatures in the same car, which is a T-Dash in SS trim. I did a quick check on the balance of several armatures, they range from good to just about perfect. I have an RT-HO magnetic balancer. By eye all of the armatures appear to be concentric with flat commutators. Unlike Aurora or JL/AW commutators they do not need to be polished.
> If you already have some decent Aurora armatures the Dash 2 lamination armatures are not likely to make them obsolete. If your armatures are from late production Aurora chassis the Dash armatures are more likely to be better.


so there is now a readily available, decently priced, competitive alternative to the existing 'standard'. I took the gamble and built it. Race groups need to step up now and allow these in their '2 lam 16 ohm' race classes...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree 100% Dan. Come one Fray guys!!! This will make it so much more affordable for everyone involved in sanctioned races!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

That's what it sounds like..You did your part now they need to do there's!! I don't even race and I want some..


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*1st race results*

We just finished the first race of our Fall Front Range HO (FRHO) club season. One of our racers built up a Super Stock (Fray rules) car using the DASH chassis and the DASH 2-lam armature. All other parts (gears, axles, front end, tires, etc) were aftermarket.
With the DASH chassis/2-lam armature, the racer took 3rd place out of twelve racers.
I would say for a new untried car, that is a very good, competitive result. 
The DASH chassis and 2-lam armatures seem to provide a good alternative to the original Aurora parts.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dan,
Would a the OLD school Silver Laganke Commutator Fit? For a rewind?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sidejobjon said:


> Dan,
> Would a the OLD school Silver Laganke Commutator Fit? For a rewind?
> Thanks SJJ


no clue...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Lenny,
They are direct fit for Aurora , So would a Aurora comm fit?
Sorry to be pain
SJJ


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sidejobjon said:


> Lenny,
> They are direct fit for Aurora , So would a Aurora comm fit?
> Sorry to be pain
> SJJ


I really don't know.


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice armatures, it's sure nice not to have to go threw several just to find a great running one. These will bring similes to the guys in our small race club. I did find one armature that had one pole that was right at 16 ohms, all the rest were at 16.7/16.8. Looks like I will need to order a few more.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

JWSpeed said:


> Very nice armatures, it's sure nice not to have to go threw several just to find a great running one. These will bring similes to the guys in our small race club. I did find one armature that had one pole that was right at 16 ohms, all the rest were at 16.7/16.8. Looks like I will need to order a few more.


email me your address and I'll send you a replacement for that 'dud'...

[email protected]


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

lenny said:


> email me your address and I'll send you a replacement for that 'dud'...
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks for the offer, but I can still use the armature in a just for fun car.


----------

